# Johnson's beach sharking this AM



## jakenavam (Jul 9, 2013)

First report please be kind haha

Got out to the beach about 430 this morning with some mullet and squid. Started fishing for some big bait and in no time had a ray.... I would so about 12in. But not sure made quick work of him sliced down the wings to allow the blood to trail deployed the ray on one of the senator 12/0's and a whole mullet on the other took them out probably about 150 or so yards.

It was very very rough this morning and I got dumped on the first go around, swam back in got rest let and redeployed this time with success. Set the baits, then sat back and waited. In the mean time we continued to fish for whatever would bite ended up with a blue that we made short work of and a couple of little nuggets went out on the surf rods. Had two runs one of which the line snapped and the other shook the hook about 20 yards from shore didn't get a visual on either. 

After about four hours I check the mullet and a course it's gone..... we decide to check the ray on my buddies 12/0 and low and behold the entire back half is gone looked to be one clean bite and barely missed one of the 14/0 circles by about a quarter inch.... soooo close. Redeployed a few more times but the bite had died and the surf was getting rougher so we packed it up and called it a day. Thinking about maybe trying again tonight.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Good report. Too bad he didn't get the hook. Looks like a decent size shark, too. What 14/0 hook is that?

Fresh bait is always much better. We used frozen rays last night and had a few runs but no hook ups.

If i get a good amount of homework done a buddy and I are hitting pcola beach tomorrown sometime. Going to catch rays first then head out there.

Let me know if you wanna go maybe


----------



## jakenavam (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks Justin, it was a little disheartening that it was so close. It's a must ad and either a 13/0 or 14/0 can't remember, I made the leaders about 3 weeks ago. Was our second time out with the senators. Not sure if the usual technique is to use the whole ray or to chop the wings off. Seems that fresher is better but last weekend we used just wings with no luck.


----------



## jakenavam (Jul 9, 2013)

Won't be able to tomorrow, have some stuff in the afternoon and work butt crack early on Monday which is why we might go tonight.... probably gonna try to hit it next weekend too.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

If using a bait that big I'd jump up to a mustad 20/0. 

If you have the line capacity etc to land a big shark then why not run it out whole lol. All my rays go out whole. Took one out last night about the size last night. Wings do work well, too.

Also, as you can see the shark came from the rear which will happen most of the time. Try running your leader either through the ray or hook them in the rear and ziptie the leader down. By the eyes. A lot of missed hook ups are from bites too short and the back half missing.


----------



## jakenavam (Jul 9, 2013)

Def. Was going to hook it farther back next time.... I'm running about 1000 yds off 100lbs mono on mine and my buddy has about 700 or so yds of 130 on his. I had thought about a larger hook but had read a couple places that even the big sharks might shy away from that much steel and when I made the rigs budget was an issue.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

some good action jake, there are some good ones out there.Thanks for posting.
I'd like to to fish with you sometime. For the next 4or 5 weeks the work schedule won't set me free.


----------



## jakenavam (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks jcallaham we were close man.... looks like we're going to give it another go tonight.... man I'm down to go out with anyone. Weekends are the best of course. Hopefully have a real good report tonight


----------



## GeeTee (Jun 28, 2014)

Jake - unlucky!!!! 

How far down Johsnon did you fish?


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

Look into getting a good rigging needle. When I lived in Texas there was a guy that used to make them down around PINS. It is about 24 inches welded steel and you can pull your leader through the ray so the wires aren't hanging out


----------



## etnovass (Jun 8, 2014)

I have been looking for a good rigging neddle. Dose anybody know where I can buy one. The only ones i can find are not near big enough. We were down on H at JB. Both nights.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

etnovass said:


> I have been looking for a good rigging neddle. Dose anybody know where I can buy one. The only ones i can find are not near big enough. We were down on H at JB. Both nights.


Just go to lowes and get the stainless wire and bend a small section back but keep an opening to grab wire. That's how I make mine.

I use #27


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

There is a Guy on extremecoast that sells them in the classifieds. I think his username is something like HHH. You could probably ask over there. He makes some sweet ones.


----------



## jakenavam (Jul 9, 2013)

We went out again Saturday night the gulf side was kicking pretty hard so we over to the sound side. Had no luck on squid or live shrimp..... except for the occasional cat. Ended up putting the last of the frozen mullet out about 150 yds or so... had a couple runs on some fiddlers that we caught but no hook ups. The fish would grab it run with it then jump and shake it loose. Then something crazy happened...... we were down the beach looking for fiddlers when all of a sudden we heard something breach and it was big, sounded like a full grown man had belly flopped in the water suddenly my buddy's 12/0 lights up for a minute then goes dead we get over there to check it and pull up about 20 yds of line and that's it. When we get to the end his 130 lb mono is shredded we didn't see what it was..... A mystery. Def. Some bad luck this weekend. We were at the last sand bridge that you can park at.


----------



## GeeTee (Jun 28, 2014)

Jake - that sounds MEAN but great at the same time if you know what i mean - BIIIIG blacktip maybe?? . Dont you wanna do me a favour (or someone else) and snip a pic of the Pensacola island and X marks the spot for me where you would normally fish and then the sand bridge you speak of, that too - winds picking up now, dont think i`ll be able to fish the surf tonight.


----------



## csmigels (Nov 2, 2013)

That will teach you to put a hook in the middle!!


----------



## jakenavam (Jul 9, 2013)

Yeah def. Feel a little silly but you love and learn.... I assure you the same mistake will not be made again.


----------



## turksgonefishin (Mar 1, 2013)

etnovass said:


> I have been looking for a good rigging neddle. Dose anybody know where I can buy one. The only ones i can find are not near big enough. We were down on H at JB. Both nights.


go to walmart and pick up an afghan needle it is about 16" long and it works great for me.


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

That sure is a large bite, you'll get him!


----------

